# ASX Juniors with African assets



## spibok (18 August 2010)

Was wondering if anyone had a comprehensive/semi comprehensive list of ASX listed "junior" resource companies with african assets, South African in particular. Been trying to put something together for my own gee-whiz knowledge and struggling a bit.


----------



## MR CUBE (18 August 2010)

So many where do you start?

CCC
NKP
AMX
TGS
CZA
RRS
PRU
NGM
CRB
SDL


----------



## monkeybusiness (18 August 2010)

PIR
cheers


----------



## springhill (18 August 2010)

Here is a link that will give you some the companies listed on the ASX.
Scroll down to Materials, and they are below listed in alphabetical order.
Some have which country their activities are in, some don't, so will take some leg work.
That's the best i could find.
Maybe when you have the list, you could post to help others.
http://www.mysharetrading.com/australian-publicly-listed-companies-australian-sharemarket-asx.htm

Cheers,
SH


----------



## skyQuake (18 August 2010)

Why South Africa?

Given the recent debacle with AQP, CZA, etc.. One would think a bit more carefully about sovereign risk


----------



## pixel (18 August 2010)

good question: Why???
But if you're not exclusively SA-centric, here are a few more:
CVI
PLA
DYL
BMN
EXT
CFE


----------



## So_Cynical (18 August 2010)

A few more...mostly gold and mostly in west Africa.


CHN
CDT
AZM
GMR


----------



## prawn_86 (19 October 2012)

Does anyone have an updated list on this? Preferably sorted by state of their head office


----------



## sydboy007 (10 December 2012)

I've been having a look at tiger resources.

Umming and ahhing on whether to buy in.  They seem to have struck a nice copper load in the congo.

North Star resources seems to be making plenty of $$$ with their gold mine in WA and it looks like they should be able to ramp up production and still have a gross margin of 100% or more.


----------

